# A dam report



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

First off,lemme thank the guys who pm'd me w/ info on meldahl and greenup,much appreciated.
Did'nt ever get to G'up as fishing at Meldahl was fine.Probably gonna do the G'up tour next wknd.Stayed at the super 8 in maysville,great beds,free b'fast and 'net access,$65/2 guys.
Fishing at Meldahl was pretty good. Saw a lot of wipes come out of the 1st gate by the guys w/ surf gear fri afternoon. We got into a few smaller ones, about 3lbs. Sauger were plentiful almost to the point of being pesky at one point when I made 6 casts and got 6 saugers.A bonus fish were the nice smallies we were hooking,biggest went around 20" and others from 16-18", almost a dozen overall.They were holding on the current breaks in 6-8 FOW.Went back to Meldahl 1st thing in the AM and things were slow ,skips were the "hottest" bite of the Am for us. Got into another fat smallie and another 3 lb wiper and some more lil "cigars" but the bite never really lit up. The rain came through w/ a wall of icy wind that put most folks off the water,us included and we sought shelter in a restaurant w/ hot food and coffee to finish off a good trip.
Flies imitating shad(blue-black over pearl) and emerald shiners(olive over clear/pearl) were best and 3-3.5" seemed most appealing to the fish.Never really saw any big schools of shad like before but some decent sized schools of shiners were skirting the shallows and getting busted by various predators.
Got to meet Little Miami Jeff...finally! Nice to meet ya man! We fished together sat Am before the crowds got there...hard for a flycaster to stand 10' from guys like they do there. I fished down the shore a ways and ran into some other flyguys on Sat AM down there,one of 'em, Joel, knew my buddy and we fished together the rest of the day. Good trip,good company,good fishing,TC1


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

just to add if I may not trying to hyjack your thread "great report you have written"...the westerly burst of rain and wind collapsed the bite at 1045..lol.. The bite was all over the Ky bank, and the bite was best 1 hour after sun up! I used no fly rod today cause I believed the weather man, and the 20 mph winds.. Kastmasters blue over chrome 1 oz, and gulp emeral shiner 3" w/ 1/4 oz chart jig head. I also cant believe how close those boats where this morning to the bank!

Take care,

Tom G


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah,saw them guys...why didn't theyt just fish from the bank, they were so close.What were you guys hooking over there? TC1


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

smallies, white bass, and some really nice saugeyes! I caught a few wipers but they were small.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Sure those were'nt sauger? we got into a bunch of 'em.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

"Where can I get some Dam bait" !  [Vegas Vacation qoute]


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I thought that saugers were small and cigar shaped, I caught a few that morning that were about 20-21" long! I thought that saugers were smaller of the two?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

they are but i have seen sauger in the lmr pushing 22in, who knows could be either. so what is this castmaster business? cheating again! sounds like i need to get down to the river


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well the fish are out 75' from shore, and since I only own a fraction 1/8th of the fly gear I used to I have to improvise..lol..


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I got a bunch of those sauger right near shore in the current breaks. You don't have to fish 75' out...although they're out there too! Most of my fish came off the soft side of the breaks and back eddies.
I've seen sauger to 25". Saugeyes have a white tip on the bottom lobe of their tail from their walleye mom and sauger no wht tips to the bottom tail lobe. There were a few saugeyes mixed in but most I got were saugers as far as I could tell.TC1


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

Where do folks launch their boats to fish Meldahl. How about a place called Augusta???
Thanks


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Neville on the Ohio side,about a half mile belwo the dam.TC1


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

is that a public ramp in Neville?


----------



## Bonz (Apr 30, 2008)

smellmyfinger said:


> is that a public ramp in Neville?


Yes, it ir public.


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

paved or grabel?


----------



## Bonz (Apr 30, 2008)

smellmyfinger said:


> paved or grabel?


smooth pavement


----------



## smellmyfinger (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for the info bonz


----------

